

Ask HN: Someone still using Thunderbird for Gmail in 2015? - gionn

I was wondering if someone is still using Thunderbird (or any other email client) nowadays and why.
======
computerjunkie
Thunderbird user here. Email clients are really useful when you have more than
one email account. Everything is in one place and you don't have to keep
signing into multiple accounts all the time.

I've been using Thunderbird because I simply cannot find an email client that
provide that much functionally, respects your privacy and doesn't randomly
break.

But there is email client that I am looking forward to called [0]mailpile,
that I will probably switch to once its reached v1.0 (early October)

[0] [https://www.mailpile.is/](https://www.mailpile.is/)

------
Raed667
I use Thunderbird for all my emails (or almost), mainly for PGP, the plugins
and the consistency (I don't have to switch from a web platform to another )

------
314
I still use Apple Mail most days. To read mail - could you expand on your
"why?" a little as it seems difficult to understand what you are asking?

~~~
gionn
You are right, I was thinking about the fact that have been years that I am
using Gmail via web, and found no reason to go back to use a desktop client
(apart from gpg support).

Updated question, thanks.

~~~
314
A few reasons for me: 1\. Google keep messing around with button placement in
their UI and it gets irritating after a while. 2\. I would never compose a
long (important) email in a web browser in case I lost the page. 3\. Gmail is
one of many accounts that I have and I like a unified inbox.

------
J_Darnley
Yes. Why? PGP through Enigmail. Also I don't have to be logged into Google's
services to read my email.

Why would I not use an email client?

------
lovelearning
I use it all the time as an email client and RSS reader on Windows and Linux.
Why? Well, I like it, and as somebody who prefers desktop applications for
everything, it's the only one I know that can do both mail and RSS.

~~~
gionn
RSS looks like a declining habit, on what kind of websites you look for a
feed?

~~~
lovelearning
I subscribe to content sites like InfoQ, to blogs which get regularly updated,
and to discussion forums like coderanch / raspberry pi / stackoverflow /
electronics. Some 80-100 feeds in all.

I'm not so sure RSS is declining. How else do you keep up to date with your
favorite websites?

------
zhte415
The same in reverse: Why use web-based clients/web-pages for email?

------
rails
Beacause with Thunderbird I have all my e-mail accounts in one place. I got my
calendar there, too. Also I still prefer desktop applications.

------
coppolaemilio
I am still using it with 3 gmail accounts and 4 from different mail providers.
I don't really like it but it works.

